# omt



## nyyankees (May 29, 2009)

anyone familiar with osteopathic manipulative treatment (omt)? what exactly is done?


----------



## jdrueppel (May 29, 2009)

This is from the AOA (American Osteopathic Association)

What Is OMT?
Osteopathic manipulative treatment, or OMT, is hands-on care. It involves using the hands to diagnose, treat, and prevent illness or injury. Using OMT, your osteopathic physician (D.O.) will move your muscles and joints using techniques including stretching, gentle pressure and resistance.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank ya!!!


----------

